# HIS Radeon HD 6850 IceQ X Turbo 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2011)

HIS has designed a new cooler called IceQ X. It comes with a light blue transparent plastic shell that conveys an "ice block" feeling. In our testing we saw low idle and load temperatures, evidence that the cooler does a good job. The card also comes with increased clock speeds out of the box to gain some extra advantage over the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 18, 2011)

Good price point for this card and i like the design


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 19, 2011)

The new W1z aviatar rocks... reminds me of Asterix and Obelix comics, thumbs up.

No mention of firm-mod for the card, I'm sure that's a prickly topic.


----------



## ic3r0ck (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't understand, what does the score in 3dmark11 represent? is it the avg fps from one of the game tests or from all of the game tests ?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2011)

it's avg fps from all game tests, forgot to add "FPS" in the graph


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 19, 2011)

iceq is one of best vga cooler and that kinda nice his still develop it until today


----------



## Isenstaedt (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice temperatures.


----------



## grotesque (Feb 19, 2011)

are the plastic parts uv sensitive ?


----------



## Hesoyam (Feb 22, 2011)

Good card. But I wonder why Overclocked Performance is tested in  call of duty. Please test gains from OC in more demanding games such as Metro 2033, Aliens vs. Predator etc, or there will be no need to compare. There is absolutely no difference between 101 and 114 fps.


----------



## mascotzel (Feb 22, 2011)

When are you going to give up 1024*768 for all cards?
It's way outdated, and whoever has a monitor with such a resolution won't spend the money on most videocards you tested?
It is utterly useless to see how a 6850 (or GTX580) scores in 1024*768 , and it also eats your testing time.


----------



## meran (Feb 26, 2011)

hmmm as i see those cards dont love memory speed as the 58xx i can hit 5300 memory speed without issue while the 6850 can be barely stable @4800


----------

